# Vintage Omega Thread



## JoT

I will start the ball rolling with a Speedmaster MkII 145.0014 from 1969


----------



## Stuart Davies

I guess the spirit (and movement) of this watch is vintage...

SM300


----------



## frogspawn

The one on the left - dates from the 40s I believe


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I only have the one `vintage` Omega (so far)...

*Omega Seamaster cal. 562 automatic date 24 jewels 1961.*


----------



## Agent orange

Thanks J, although you might get a bit bored of me after a while 

I'll open my account with this if I may, mainly as it's on my wrist as I type.










Omega Constellation. 196.0016, cal.1310 from 1973.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW

Speedsonic Lobster....


----------



## James

frogspawn said:


> The one on the left - dates from the 40s I believe


Yes the one on the left is from the 40's, and was one of mine I believe


----------



## William_Wilson

JonW said:


> Speedsonic Lobster....


Ok then, that Lobster has given me a chubby. :thumbsup: Wow.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

*Omega Seamaster 600, 17 jewel cal.601 1966.*










Later,

William


----------



## Robert

One that I don't have any more

Omega Seamaster c1972 Cal1040


----------



## frogspawn

James said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left - dates from the 40s I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the one on the left is from the 40's, and was one of mine I believe
Click to expand...

Yes was one of yours - but its mine now (my preeeecious) and a keeper - on my wrist as I type.


----------



## Griff

Dad's present to me when he hit 90










and my 1953 manual wind


----------



## Parabola

Speedmaster ST 176.0012


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well seeing as how a couple of post 1970s have managed to sneak onto the thread I`ll add these...

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa mid 1970s.*










*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s.*


----------



## village

Some fantastic watches here...i'll add my F300 (which i really must get a new strap for...)


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well seeing as how a couple of post 1970s have managed to sneak onto the thread I`ll add these...


What's up with the 1970's being in?


----------



## frogspawn

How about this then:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as how a couple of post 1970s have managed to sneak onto the thread I`ll add these...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the 1970's being in?
Click to expand...

I was having a `Senior Moment` I thought the main Vintage Forum sub title read...



> Watches made before 1970; British & American watches especially welcome.


 h34r:


----------



## JoT

See, that's what happens when you retire :lol:


----------



## Bootsy

I'll join in....

Got this (guessing 60s?)










and I'll also sneak one from the 70s (1973) in as I have this incoming next week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> See, that's what happens when you retire :lol:


It`s a hard life


----------



## scottswatches

my dynamic is an early one


----------



## Agent orange

One for Mach as it's from 1969, just about squeezed into his imagine pre 1970 rule, phew :grin:.










Constellation ElectroQuartz Ref. 396.0802

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## grant1967

Birth year Connie 1967










70'S Geneve










Seamaster










Deville










And an old Handwinder in need of some tlc


----------



## gregory

Griff said:


> Dad's present to me when he hit 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 1953 manual wind


I love the 1953 manual wind at the bottom there...

Just something nice about it's simplicity, without having the sometimes offputting characters that a watch sometimes can have by way of it's look dependent of the era and decade.

It's just a straight up clean design watch.

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## frogspawn

One you don't see very often


----------



## chocko

This is my F300


----------



## andyft21

My old speedy mark 2










sorry not the best photo.


----------



## William_Wilson

Seeing Andy's MarkII, I thought I would take a new shot of mine and add it. 

*Omega Speedmaster Mark II, 17 jewel cal.861, 1972*










Not wanting to be out done by Mach's cat in the Seiko Saturday thread, Fluffy became interested! 




























Talk about nerve. 

Later,

William


----------



## foztex

Oh dear,

old Omegas, my Achilles heel. Here's a few to start.

D constellation f300. some fella on WUS said he hated 'em like Haggis. So I did this pic, D and tatties and neeps 










Speedsonic macro shots.




























and a bit of SMf










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> Seeing Andy's MarkII, I thought I would take a new shot of mine and add it.
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Mark II, 17 jewel cal.861, 1972*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to be out done by Mach's cat in the Seiko Saturday thread, Fluffy became interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about nerve.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


William, you`re obviously not feeding Fluffy enough Kitty-Krunchies







:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I thought I`d lost photos of this one but I`ve just found them in an obscure file marked `My RLT Gallery` 

*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.*


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Andy's MarkII, I thought I would take a new shot of mine and add it.
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Mark II, 17 jewel cal.861, 1972*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to be out done by Mach's cat in the Seiko Saturday thread, Fluffy became interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about nerve.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> William, you`re obviously not feeding Fluffy enough Kitty-Krunchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Perhaps that Omega strap is genuine mouse hide. :huh: 

That Megaquartz is very striking in gold. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> William, you`re obviously not feeding Fluffy enough Kitty-Krunchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that Omega strap is genuine mouse hide. :huh:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Do you give Fluffy `Mouse Pies` for Christmas :huh: :lol:



> That Megaquartz is very striking in gold.


I was going to say the same about your speedy B)


----------



## Agent orange

Got this on my wrist today so I thought I'd better enter it here.










As a side note I can't understand why people seem reluctant to wear vintage watches on a regular basis.

Fair enough if you have a manual job and don't want to damage your watch but apart from that I don't see why you shouldn't.

I wear my vintage pieces every day of the week and rarely don my 2 modern watches.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Shaky

Here's my contribution, c1954.










Dave.......


----------



## Toshi

we haven't had a Speedie 125 here yet, so I guess I should post this....


----------



## mjolnir

I can throw another Mark II Speedmaster from '69 into the mix 



















And a Seamaster Mariner that I no longer own


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Here are mine:

   

All are actually for sale for the right money, PM me for details. I'm saving and need cash for my holy grail - Speedmaster chrono.


----------



## dickstar1977

Haven't posted for ages but OK, here goes:

For the mechanically minded amongst you:

Speedy 69, 1 owner and just had it's first ever service :man_in_love:










For the electronically minded amongst you:

My treasured cal 1511 Marine Chronometer










And for those of you thinking yeah yeah Tom, show us an Omega we haven't seen before I present the strapper version of the Time Computer 1 in white gold, watch this space for his brother in Yellow gold :jawdrop:


----------



## frogspawn

Rubbish photo, but has anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## Agent orange

My Seamaster 176.007 from 1970.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## johnbaz

my old (and not too nice!) watches...

geneve in need of a service..



















a rather nicer 1950 sub dial stainless watch..










another oldie in the next bit (too many images)

john


----------



## johnbaz

another oldie..

it was a small (ladies) fob watch but had silver bars soldered in and the dial turned..

i rather think this was a home done affair as whoever did it chipped the dial enamel in the process 














































john


----------



## Sparky

Just this one left 

Omega



















Mark


----------



## watchnutz

guess I may as well join in the fun.


----------



## ditchdiger

i love this omega of mine


----------



## Griff

johnbaz said:


> my old (and not too nice!) watches...
> 
> geneve in need of a service..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a rather nicer 1950 sub dial stainless watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another oldie in the next bit (too many images)
> 
> john


Blimey!!!!


----------



## johnbaz

Yup

They're brothers Griff but not identical, mine has a couple of marks on the dial (@3 & 7) presumably when the crystal was broken at some time...

john


----------



## William_Wilson

Griff's appears to have a bigger bite out of the 5 and 7, as well. 

Later,

William


----------



## watchnutz

Throwing in a few more.


----------



## JonW

1000meters of goodness...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> 1000meters of goodness...


It has a certain charm


----------



## flame

JonW said:


> 1000meters of goodness...


I like that...nice mesh !

Cheers

Neil


----------



## JonW

LOL, cheers guys... another one... SM120c...


----------



## Thian

My Seamaster quartz two tone..


----------



## stonedeaf

JoT said:


> I will start the ball rolling with a Speedmaster MkII 145.0014 from 1969


I may not be able to compete with the shirt  but....










I've definitely got hairier wrists and this little 1944 Omega that I love :man_in_love:


----------



## JonW

Gotta love these Mk2s...


----------



## Griff

stonedeaf said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will start the ball rolling with a Speedmaster MkII 145.0014 from 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be able to compete with the shirt  but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've definitely got hairier wrists and this little 1944 Omega that I love* :man_in_love:
Click to expand...

Excellent little Omega it is too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bootsy

JoT said:


> I will start the ball rolling with a Speedmaster MkII 145.0014 from 1969


I'll have a go at competing with the shirt!


----------



## flame

Cosmic 2000 Diver...


----------



## flame

and how about a really close dial shot...of a 145022-69


----------



## hunterwf

Hers a piccy of my 1967 cal321 speedmaster



















Darran


----------



## hunterwf

A couple of my 1969 MkII speedmaster














































Lume shot










Cheers

Darran


----------



## Gurmot

Can I play? Here are some of my Speedmasters.

Mark 4.5. Not sure model ref or year










1969 145.022










1957 2915-1










Cheers - Simon


----------



## hunterwf

Simon

Really nice 2915-1 youve got there

What dimensions are these and what kind of price do they go for these days?

Thanks

Darran


----------



## Stanford

As there is a bit of a Speedy thing going, I'll contribute a 2998 and an auto


----------



## Agent orange

Wearing this Seamaster Chronostop from 1967 today, so thought I'd better post a couple of pics.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hunterwf

I cant get enough of of the vintage omegas - just lovely.

Planning my next purchase as we speak - its going to be a diver


----------



## dickstar1977

How about some 70's bling?


----------



## hunterwf

Just added a medici strap to my 321

Excellent quality - very nice leather and love the curved ends.










Darran


----------



## Watch-nut

Go on then, i will join in


----------



## hunterwf

Watch-nut said:


> Go on then, i will join in


Looks fantastic

300's seem to be haunting me at the moment - might have an option on one fairly soon


----------



## JonW

300s are superb value for money really. They are a watch you can wear daily and are every bit as good as the equivalent Rolex models yet are much cheaper.

Heres is one of mine... I currently have 3... hmm...


----------



## Watch-nut

hunterwf said:


> Watch-nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then, i will join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic
> 
> 300's seem to be haunting me at the moment - might have an option on one fairly soon
Click to expand...

They are a lovely watch. I have put an aftermarket speedmaster style bracelet onit as i can get on with the original bracelet, not sure why just doesnt feel right.

The watch is a nice size, just right IMHO. a classic and i would love to own a couple more


----------



## dickstar1977

Alright, alright, I will join in :man_in_love:


----------



## daved

Hi,

I've just joined the forum as although I have a winder and several interesting quartz watches, I've just got my first automatic.

Had my eye on my fathers Omega Geneve for some while which he bought new ~1972 (although the movement date is circa 1969). The crown falling off and eyesight finally sent it in my direction.

I've sent it away for refurb so will post pictures when I get it back. I've ordered a brown strap as I thought it more in keeping with gold finish?




























I'll post pictures when I get it back.


----------



## JonW

I'll post this one for Tom... sorry mate...










Edited to ad, I should really do some new photos, these dont do it justice...


----------



## dickstar1977

JonW said:


> I'll post this one for Tom... sorry mate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to ad, I should really do some new photos, these dont do it justice...


NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jon, thats just wicked and mean! :crybaby:

You know it would be much happier nestling with some new friends back in my watch box in good old blighty, ohhh sweet sweet prototype Megaquartz


----------



## JonW

Sorry mate... er... I dindt mean it? 

LOL, You might well be right... one day mate, one day... 

So moving swiftly on before Tom kills me... Omega Chronostop


----------



## chris l

My newest acquisition; they really do hum!


----------



## dickstar1977

Here my 321 105003 Speedmaster, just changed the bezel back to the original but I think you get the idea


----------



## flame

dickstar1977 said:


> Here my 321 105003 Speedmaster, just changed the bezel back to the original but I think you get the idea


Love the Speedy....think I'll where mine today.... :thumbsup:

Neil


----------



## hunterwf

And i'm wearing mine today


----------



## dickstar1977

New arrival yesterday! 1963 (very early) 165024 SM300! ive definitely been bitten by the Omega diver bug :man_in_love:


----------



## Steve's Dad




----------



## tomshep

Right, here's where the experts hang out. I've been told that the Geneve line was entry level and the deVille was an up-market brand, yet the movements I'm seeing in these watches lead me to believe the opposite, for example, Geneve Chronometers. So what is the relative market position of these two sub brands


----------



## paulh123

My older Speedmaster.


----------



## paulh123

This is the one from the other thread of mine trying to age it??


----------



## Thian

Here is my Seamaster Quartz, two tone first issued on the 80s...came in several dial colors, SS band or two toned gold inlaid, other models were multi-funtion one and a digital chrono...


----------



## William_Wilson

Seamaster chrono from 1973. This is Mach's fault, he started setting new rules on the Oldies thread and I needed something new (old actually) to give me some variety. 



















Later,

William


----------



## futuristfan

I love this Seamaster 30


----------



## foztex

tomshep said:


> Right, here's where the experts hang out. I've been told that the Geneve line was entry level and the deVille was an up-market brand, yet the movements I'm seeing in these watches lead me to believe the opposite, for example, Geneve Chronometers. So what is the relative market position of these two sub brands


 Hiya Tom,

I've often wondered too. I started a thread way back in 2006 but it sank without trace. It would be good if we could have a bit more debate on this subject as I've never seen a nice definitive explanation of the Omega lines.

Andy


----------



## futuristfan

William_Wilson said:


> Seamaster chrono from 1973. This is Mach's fault, he started setting new rules on the Oldies thread and I needed something new (old actually) to give me some variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That's very nice.. 1973 what a good year will add my 1973 F300


----------



## Agent orange

Wearing this one today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange

futuristfan said:


> That's very nice.. 1973 what a good year will add my 1973 F300


Looks good on you Dean :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## futuristfan

Agent orange said:


> Wearing this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary

Got to say that's pretty stunning... I have a long way to go before anywhere near rivaling your collection :thumbsup:

But thanks to you I have the bug. :man_in_love:

1975 Mariner with thanks to yet another forum member


----------



## William_Wilson

futuristfan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster chrono from 1973. This is Mach's fault, he started setting new rules on the Oldies thread and I needed something new (old actually) to give me some variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice.. 1973 what a good year will add my 1973 F300
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I've never had the nerve to get a tuning fork watch... yet. Yours looks good, I like the shape of that bracelet.

Later,

William


----------



## foztex

Seamaster 120c's, oh yeah, gorgeous. 










Andy


----------



## Agent orange

Got an albatross on my wrist today :yes:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## futuristfan

Agent orange said:


> Got an albatross on my wrist today :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Inane post I know but.... Love that Gary nearly as much as Time Computer II which I hope to be my next addition.


----------



## Agent orange

Thanks mate and don't worry inane posts are fine by me, hell I start most of them :derisive:.

I must take a few better shots of the Chrono-Quartz though, I don't think I've really done it justice.

Aa Time Computer II eh, apart from a brief viewing (well peering through the window really) in Burlington Arcade, I've only ever seen pics of these.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ludi

Hello everyone

Stunning collections all along this thread :notworthy:

The "big blue" especially leaves me.... voiceless :jawdrop:

Here is my collection so far.... newbie introduction to this forum























































Best


----------



## Agent orange

That's some introduction Ludi, that's some stunning collection you have there yourself and every one a classic in its own right. Probably the most impressive intro post I've seen for quite some time. Thanks for sharing and have a warm welcome from me.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## futuristfan

Agent orange said:


> That's some introduction Ludi, that's some stunning collection you have there yourself and every one a classic in its own right. Probably the most impressive intro post I've seen for quite some time. Thanks for sharing and have a warm welcome from me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


+1 :clapping:


----------



## foztex

Welcome Ludi,

may I too say ggreat intro and lovely selection of Omegas. The mark IV and sm 120 are really nice. If you like the Big Blue then here is a pic I've not posted before, the dangers of vintage Omegas.










Andy


----------



## ludi

Many thanks for your kind welcome .... and this additional Big Blue :man_in_love:

I do have a soft spot for vintage Omega :notworthy: .... but not only

Anyway, I'm glad to join this nice watch addict community :thumbsup:

Best


----------



## Agent orange

Been wearing this one all day today, a Seamaster from 1970, ref. 166.089.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson

Agent orange said:


> Been wearing this one all day today, a Seamaster from 1970, ref. 166.089.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


It certainly has that "World of Tomorrow" look to it. 

Later,

William


----------



## itsguy

This one is 'incoming', just couldn't resist... Fingers crossed it actually looks like this when it arrives!


----------



## Agent orange

I've been wearing this one since Friday afternoon now .

Unfortunately it's not mine but on loan from a very good friend, thanks Stu :good:.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## gaz64

I recieved my first omega today but it's already packaged up again to send to Bienne my first Omega and it's a nice vintage piece I just don't see the attraction of a new omega


----------



## dickstar1977

I've only just got this










but it had to go!!!! but then guess what ive got coming finally:



foztex said:


> Welcome Ludi,
> 
> may I too say ggreat intro and lovely selection of Omegas. The mark IV and sm 120 are really nice. If you like the Big Blue then here is a pic I've not posted before, the dangers of vintage Omegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


----------



## futuristfan

This today

Omega International Superflat Stick Hands 1960

















Must get a better camera?


----------



## watchnutz

I picked this one up at a pawn shop yesterday. I don't know the date or the movement yet since I don't have the proper spanner top open it. The only marking on the outside is a W 14k gold filled between the lugs. It is running fine and the alligator band came on it.


----------



## daved

Follow-up on posting #77 on page 6.

Before and after shots of the refurb...


----------



## DMP

Having oggled this thread for ages, I finally get to contribute something to it after this arrived last week:



















Dave


----------



## newboy

daved said:


> Follow-up on posting #77 on page 6.
> 
> Before and after shots of the refurb...


That is a beautiful job done,you must be very pleased.


----------



## Steve's Dad

DMP said:


> Having oggled this thread for ages, I finally get to contribute something to it after this arrived last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


What a way to start with Omega!


----------



## JonW

I love Foz's bread n water shot of the sm120c, how true.... sigh...

Here is mine...


----------



## andy s

One of my favourites


----------



## torp

Looking for a nice 1171 bracelet for a 1969 Speedy I have just acquired which has a leather strap.

Thanks everyone.

simon at fabernet.co.uk


----------



## ChrisG

Have not posted here in a while. Love the thread Guys and the watches are outstanding.

Here is my contribution: Speedy Pro with an 861 heart


----------



## HereBeMonsters

My latest incoming:


----------



## James

Never can get enough of the 40's and 50's pieces I pick them up just for the sake of doing something lol


----------



## itsguy

Awe inspiring Omegas on this thread!

Here's a new arrival - and a first crack at watch photography - a 1974/5 Seamaster, 37mm, 1012.


----------



## TomGW

Some cracking watches here. I have a more recent Speedy Pro and a 2254.50, together with a couple of MKii Speedmasters but the only really 'vintage' piece that I have is a solid gold Speedmaster that my watchmaker casually remarked was from 1957 - my birthyear. How can I confirm the date?


----------



## Agent orange

Added a new topic in the vintage watch thread with info Tom.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW

Im not really sure what ive posted in here and what I didnt... hmm.... so here are (maybe) some more... LOL

Omega Chronostop










Omega TimeComputer 3 (aka Omega Digital 1)


----------



## jcalka

...okay, I'll play


----------



## DMP

DMP said:


> Having oggled this thread for ages, I finally get to contribute something to it after this arrived last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Having invested in some decent tools since posting this, and mustered up the courage, I took the back off the other week and discovered it's a 1972 by serial number


----------



## JonW

some quartz loveliness...

Omega SMP quartz on mesh


----------



## ChrisG

Have not seen on of these soooo....

Private label PW with a 19H movement from 1910 or there abouts.


----------



## JonW

ChrisG said:


> Have not seen on of these soooo....
> 
> Private label PW with a 19H movement from 1910 or there abouts.


Wow, thats a beauty!


----------



## Sparky

This one that arrived this week:




























Mark


----------



## Soulcharger

Hi everybody, I'm brand new to thewatchforum, here's my old (nee vintage)Omega.










Chris


----------



## Nalu

Dunno how I've missed this new forum - or this new thread, but here's a go at some that (I think) haven't been posted yet:

'53 Fat Arrow










Constellation MQ










Cal 910 Flightmaster










SM200 SHOM










SM120 (166.088)


----------



## Nalu

Cal 1010 SM120










The three main dial variants of the SMP600 'Ploprof'










That's about it until Nesbit's gets some parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff

ChrisG said:


> Have not seen on of these soooo....
> 
> Private label PW with a 19H movement from 1910 or there abouts.


Exellent


----------



## johnbaz

I had to wade through over 40 pages in my photobucket so i made some folders then realised that my pics were missing due to the new URL :blush2:

So here's some pics again 





































This was originally a small ladies fob watch but the dial was rotated through ninety degrees and silver wire soldered in to make wristwatch 



















John


----------



## Griff

johnbaz said:


> I had to wade through over 40 pages in my photobucket so i made some folders then realised that my pics were missing due to the new URL :blush2:
> 
> So here's some pics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alfajobrob

Sorry Guys,

Will probably get done for spamming but will give it a go anyway, its my brothers 40th coming up & I owe this man everything...he is honest, decent, genuine....all that's not me!!!

Anyway, I need a 1970 watch for him if possible, have got errr...about Â£600_Â£1000ish....how much are the old Omega Speedmasters/Seamasters going for & what my chance at this price?

Cheers for any advice.

Rob


----------



## JonW

You might get a 1970 speedy Pro for a grand if you look hard but its unlikley these days... a well used 120 or 200 diver would be available but youd need to research it, restored ones will be more pricey. Dresswatches, should be ok there... lots to chose form in your price range


----------



## HereBeMonsters

I have a dark blue dialled Seamaster from, I believe, 1970 which will be available soon. How can I check the date beyond doubt?


----------



## JonW

you cant... the movement number tables are as close as you will get, but not exact...


----------



## HereBeMonsters

JonW said:


> you cant... the movement number tables are as close as you will get, but not exact...


Have you got a link to them?


----------



## jeffvader

HereBeMonsters said:


> Have you got a link to them?


Gary pinned it to the top of the Vintage Sub forum a while ago http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202


----------



## Soulcharger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I only have the one `vintage` Omega (so far)...
> 
> *Omega Seamaster cal. 562 automatic date 24 jewels 1961.*


Very, very, very nice.................. :shocking:


----------



## Agent orange

Here's my Constellation Electroquartz from 1972










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JoT

frogspawn said:


> Rubbish photo, but has anyone seen one of these before?


Yep, I used to have one, it's one I shouldn't have sold


----------



## JoT

SM600 Ploprof on Omega rubber in business mode  I have it on an Omega mesh now I should take a new picture.


----------



## dobra

In for a penny... can't supply piccie, camera down. Have 1969 Omega de Ville, 14ct gold automatic. Cushion shaped, gold face and hands. Movement 28 29298 120 with 565 under the Omega logo (not sure what this last figure means). Keeps excellent time, been serviced when I bought it five years ago. Haven't seen one like this since....


----------



## s67

Speedmaster


----------



## William_Wilson

Last months new acquisition.










Later,

William


----------



## fly

Just joined the forum and it has now convinced me, a vintage omega is what im searching for.

some really nice pieces guys :notworthy:


----------



## bazz55

JoT said:


> SM600 Ploprof on Omega rubber in business mode  I have it on an Omega mesh now I should take a new picture.


what a beastie :smoke:


----------



## DMP

Announced the arrival of this one (was my fathers watch from new) elsewhere on the forum, but it deserves a place in here:










*1963 166-009 Seamaster 24 jewel cal.562*


----------



## Thian

Here is my Seamaster Quartz dress version from around late 80s...14ct gold inlaid 2 tone...33mm wide...a jewel on the wrist!


----------



## cmoy

Omega cal 14.8 - F-T1 manufactured and delivered to Germany August 31, 1935.


----------



## ong

Quick update to the thread. My Omega Constellation cal 561 1966 on Omega replacement bracelet. Recently serviced by Omega specialist and now getting some use at work.


----------



## Thian

Latest Seamaster quartz diver from around 1989ish...


----------



## Agent orange

A couple of recent arrivals 



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW

Very nice Gary! Ive lost count of what Ive put in this thread, but Im sure I have some more... I never thought of myself as much of a collector until I saw this thread LOL


----------



## JonW

Heres one you wont see everyday... :wink2: 










The PloProf I just sold...










and a sm200 pilotline I just sold too... Damn that need for cash...


----------



## Agent orange

JonW said:


> Very nice Gary! Ive lost count of what Ive put in this thread, but Im sure I have some more... I never thought of myself as much of a collector until I saw this thread LOL


Tell me about it mate, I've no idea what I've already shown in this thread either. No doubt I'll be shot down when I start repeating myself though :hunter:

Don't think I've shown this here yet, could be wrong though :to_become_senile:










*176.007*

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jammy

I'm new here - seemed like a good first post! My 1969 Seamaster (565 cal) Shown with the strap it came with (blergh), since replaced. I'm on the hunt for an original or in-keeping Omega strap at the moment.


----------



## Andy Tims

63 SM300










De-Ville from the 70's


----------



## Drum2000

My 1961 Seamaster


----------



## Andy Tims

Scored this yesterday from Keith (his pic)










Should have it Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## handlehall

c.1953 Bumper (cal.354) non-original crown


----------



## cmoy

'48 Cosmic cal 27 DL PC


----------



## JonW

Wow Chris, didnt know you had that one! Its a beauty!!!


----------



## cmoy

Thanks Jon! I've had it for quiet a few years. Just don't wear it as much I wear my Jenny 



JonW said:


> Wow Chris, didnt know you had that one! Its a beauty!!!


----------



## Nalu

CK2913-7 which recently arrived. Love this watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Tims




----------

